# lemon weed



## lemon_breed08 (Jun 9, 2008)

i grow lemon weed everl year and its hermie? its just the streaign and no joke it smells like lemons my main plant is about a foot tall wich is pritty good if you consider the frosting thats been going on in michigan. smells good and i always get  bud but its always hermie witch is weird if anyone can explain this let me know cuzz i cant figure it out?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 9, 2008)

If you're ending up with hermies everytime, it can be only one of two things.

1. Stressfull environmental conditions
2. Bad genetics 

Where did you get your seeds from ?


----------



## Hick (Jun 9, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> If you're ending up with hermies everytime, it can be only one of two things.
> 
> 1. Stressfull environmental conditions
> 2. Bad genetics
> ...


..........and, if you have been useing the seeds that it produces every year for your crop, the hermie gene/characteristic is firmly implanted.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 9, 2008)

lemon_breed08 said:
			
		

> i grow lemon weed everl year and its hermie? its just the streaign and no joke it smells like lemons my main plant is about a foot tall wich is pritty good if you consider the frosting thats been going on in michigan. smells good and i always get bud but its always hermie witch is weird if anyone can explain this let me know cuzz i cant figure it out?


 
_Howdy there Lemon Breed08 !!!  Fellow Michigander, probably a troll eh? :rofl:_

_Sounds like a tasty plant!!:hubba: _

_If you want to keep growing this hermie , and you dont want seeds , you can spray it [dutch masters REVERSE] in the 1st 3 weeks of flower cycle and it will eliminate the seeds. _


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 9, 2008)

Or you can buy some good genetics...


----------



## mrniceguy (Jun 10, 2008)

ive read your post from back in may and like hick said its because your using the same genetics each time.my suggestion is to ditch the seeds and start over. hermies are not very efficient to grow over and over year after year like ou have been doing,just my opinion.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 11, 2008)

yes this is a double thread


----------



## lemon_breed08 (Jun 19, 2008)

sorry guys i dont get on the internet much but i have no way of starting over and getting the lemon taste i love so i just seperate the lemon from the rest of the strains and im happy and its usually butter then your average kron so i dont know i dont mind


----------



## Tater (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a lemon plant that smells and tastes like lemons and is really strong.  I love it, it was gifted to me by an old hippie.  In the five years he's had the mother he has never been able to get it to hermie and from what he's told me he's been pretty mean to them sometimes.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 21, 2008)

yeah my OG Kush as a very strong lemony smell and taste as well


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 24, 2008)

get some good genetics like lemon kush, lemondrop, lemon skunk, or even trianwreck.... the breeders know better and the smell and taste/stone is sick!!!!!

no hermis= bomb weed!







lemon skunk


----------



## skunk_uk (Jun 28, 2008)

greenhouse seeds lemon skunk! heavenly - mouthwatering!!!! they got a sale on feminised seeds! bout $40 for 5 seeds! www.greenhouseseeds.nl get grow clone and have as many as you can manage!


----------



## lemon_breed08 (Jun 28, 2008)

i live in america do you think i will still be able to get them shiped to me?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2008)

yes.... dr chronic


----------



## Dub_j (Jun 28, 2008)

lemon_breed08 said:
			
		

> i live in america do you think i will still be able to get them shiped to me?


I can't remember where i got my seeds from but they shipped em pretty quick from new britain i think, i'll try to remember, pretty much all of them germinated and they are doing quite well.


----------



## lemon_breed08 (Jun 29, 2008)

i would have to start them inside because the outside its too late so if i buy them i think i got a good idea for some feminized seeds


----------



## Hick (Jun 29, 2008)

lemon_breed08 said:
			
		

> i would have to start them inside because the outside its too late so if i buy them i think i got a good idea for some feminized seeds


I don't know what seeds you have in mind, but you could likely buy 3 times as many "regular" o' mixed gender seeds for the same money, and "increase" your oppurtunity to uncover an exceptional pheno..AND "decrease" your chances of more hermies.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 29, 2008)

yup, I agree because the goal in buying the new seeds is too try and avoid the dreaded hermie at all costs.


----------



## Tater (Jun 29, 2008)

After doing some research I would never buy feminized seeds.  Mostly for the reasons hick stated above.


----------



## skunk_uk (Jun 29, 2008)

hick dont spread lies..... believe this is true! go to greenhouse seeds site! "100% hermaphrodite free" thats on their site! also they have new color coated + coded seeds so u an get a mix packet! pioneers - best in the business!!!! believe - but dont take my word for it go 2 www.greenhouseseeds.nl !!!!!!! peace!!
oh they wont ship directly to the states or so their site says......:hubba:


----------



## lemon_breed08 (Jun 29, 2008)

yea i gess having a hermie is bad i always looked at it like a good thing cuzz i always got bud off of all plants i dident have to factor in the male part of taking half of my plants but yea that does sound pritty good i think next year im ordering some seeds to get a good start and a clean slate mabe mix my own or something who knows well later


----------



## Tater (Jun 30, 2008)

How is hick spreading lies?


----------



## Hick (Jul 1, 2008)

skunk_uk said:
			
		

> hick dont spread lies..... believe this is true! go to greenhouse seeds site! "100% hermaphrodite free" thats on their site! also they have new color coated + coded seeds so u an get a mix packet! pioneers - best in the business!!!! believe - but dont take my word for it go 2 www.greenhouseseeds.nl !!!!!!! peace!!
> oh they wont ship directly to the states or so their site says......:hubba:



I "don't lie.. .. _predominately_.. femminised seeds are more than "twice" the price of standard seeds. So greenhouse is having a "sale".. don't try to make me out a liar over a single banks sales prices.  Without even venturing to look, I'd bet there is not another site/seedbank/breeder selling femm'ed for less than their standards.
   He already stated that he lives in the states, GH says they won't ship there.. So your point is negligable, at best. 
  He has obviously bred and propogate the "lemon breed" for a few years. He's also mentioned a possiblr desire to X to his strain with the purchase seeds. 50% of the genetic structure is dominated by the male plant. To concoct ANY type of successfull breeding project, you _have to choose/input quality male genetics_.. Considering this, there isn't a single reason to throw his money away on "femminised" seeds...IMO


----------

